# I'm returning? No lmo tho



## Vern483 (Dec 18, 2013)

Hello everyone,
Well I worked as a plumber in Canada a couple of year ago after a 4 month wait for an lmo to be approved,I recently asked if I can return and work for them again to which the HR department say I don't need an lmo just a letter off them confirming job offer and I will be issued a work visa,is this true don't want to quit my job pay airfare only to be returning a day later to uk,any help gratefully received as I'm lost on whole process would be gaining entry as a skilled worker


----------



## JGK (Dec 12, 2009)

based on this list I think the HR Dept needs to update their opinion. You will need an LMO.

I see nowhere on here where the previous situation has changed unless the province you are heading for has something special in place.


----------



## Vern483 (Dec 18, 2013)

Hi JGK thought it was odd to say just fly out it's no problem must have canadian borders mixed up with uk lol well I shall tell them to sort lmo first then fly unless like you say Saskatchewan has been exempt from process which I doubt after last visa process.


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

You should contact the company and ask what you're supposed to use as a visa to get past Canadian Border Control.
It is possible that the company holds a "general" LMO which you would need a copy or a reference number.
Good Luck.


----------

